# Win a pheasant hunt for two.



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Guys and Gals,
Here at KSL Outdoors, we've teamed up with Ascent VIP services and are giving away a pheasant hunt for two people for two days (Nov 11th,12th). Ascent will pick the winners and our crew up in a limo, drive us to Hatt's ranch down near Green River for a pheasant hunt. Then we'll have overnight accomodations at a lodge at the Retreat at the Pheasant Run. We'll also have a chef come down and make us dinner (pheasant of course) and breakfast in the morning before we head out for another pheasant/chukar hunt. We also plan on taking a four wheel ride to look at Sheep, rutting mule deer, and turkeys as well. The down side....we'll be shooting an episode of KSL Outdoors and you will be on the show. I know that part is a little much, but if you can stomach us for a couple of days, you might just have a good time and it won't cost you a thing! If you're looking to introduce your wife or kids to pheasant hunting, this just might be the ticket. If you have any questions, drop me a line at [email protected] or you can just enter on the link below. Hurry, we are picking the winner this Friday.

Adam Eakle aka fstop

https://www.facebook.com/ksloutdoors?sk ... 7869750762


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Adam. I'm entered. I will have my bags packed and waiting for the phone call.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fstop...is there any way to enter this without going through Facebook? Some of us don't have Facebook accounts....

Thanks.....

btw....no curb service please, go ahead and pull in the driveway when you pick me up..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

.45 said:


> fstop...is there any way to enter this without going through Facebook? Some of us don't have Facebook accounts....
> 
> Thanks.....
> 
> btw....no curb service please, go ahead and pull in the driveway when you pick me up..


+1... facebook blows.

-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks fstop! Sorry fellas, it looks like I win! *()*


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Signed up..... dont worry guy's, I will bring ya back a piece of tail......... Feather that is


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in!

The wife will love it


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

OK just where do I put my dogs? Not sure how Toad would react to a limo ride?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I think there must be like a limo trailer or something, Gormet biscut's and all that.  
Maybe a hot young pup to keep em company.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Adam,

I've been waiting all day for your call. Who won?


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Sureshot and everyone that entered. Here are the winners, just received them tonight while the wife and I were at a movie. By the way, we went to Money Ball, it was really good. Ok, back to the winners.

*Stuart Hoff* won our grand prize a two day pheasant hunt from Ascent VIP Services. We'll pick him up in a limo, take him and a friend down to the Retreat at the Pheasant run. We'll hunt pheasants, chuckars and quail. We'll also take a four wheeling ride, look for some animals and dine on some of the very birds we shoot.

*Linda Quigley* won our 2nd prize, a Yamaha generator from South Valley Motorsports and...

*Jimmy Flygare* won our 3rd place prize, a Camp Chef Smokevault....

If you didn't win this time, we plan on having quarterly giveaways. So stayed tuned and befriend us on Facebook.

Thanks for participating. We'll have a story on the giveaway around Thanksgiving.

One more thing...What would you guys like to see on the show? I need to start branching out more, but would like to hear some feedback. So drop me a line on FB or email me at [email protected]

Thanks Guys....Adam


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fstop said:


> One more thing...What would you guys like to see on the show? I need to start branching out more, but would like to hear some feedback. So drop me a line on FB or email me at [email protected]


Just a few random thoughts:
1-Discussions with Wildlife Board members specifically addressing this year's debacle of next year's regions and why they went against the biologists recommendations and whey didn't let the mule deer plan already in effect have time to work.
2-More hunting, even on the second weekend of the deer hunt the show was back to Lake Powell fishing; it seems like that would be a good filler for winter, but lets at least see hunting during the hunting season.
3-Cover some of the Utah Wildlife Coop's service projects that I believe is done quarterly.
4-Coyote hunting
5-Bear hunting
6-Bobcat hunting
7-Continue covering donated hunts like that of the daughter of the slain policeman, like the chair bound hunters and other similar charities.
8-Tour of the Barnes Facility in Nephi
9-Tour of the Camp Chef facility in Logan and highlighting other local outdoor firms
10-Did I mention more hunting and thereby less fishing?


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to see a story on how most of the people, myself included, are looking forward to next year's new hunting units and how it's going to improve the quality of deer hunting in Utah.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the chance at winning that pheasant hunt. My ticket was the one stuck to the winners ticket and you pushed it back into the bucket. DANG!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> fstop said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing...What would you guys like to see on the show? I need to start branching out more, but would like to hear some feedback. So drop me a line on FB or email me at [email protected]
> ...


Now that is some outstanding feedback Huge! :mrgreen:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Just a few random thoughts:
> 2-More hunting, even on the second weekend of the deer hunt the show was back to Lake Powell fishing; it seems like that would be a good filler for winter, but lets at least see hunting during the hunting season.


+10!!


----------

